# Java: OpenJ9? GraalVM?



## emko (Jul 25, 2021)

Hi! Has anybody tried to run OpenJ9 (https://www.eclipse.org/openj9/) or GraalVM (https://www.graalvm.org/) virtual machine for Java, please? The developers don't support FreeBSD, I can't find them in ports and compiling it by myself looks like too much work with very unpredictable results, just to try whether it's worth it or not.


----------



## astyle (Aug 12, 2021)

I'd suggest learning how to use ZFS snapshots and boot environments. Once you get a handle on them, it can be quite convenient to roll back in time or even boot back to a point in time before you started experimenting. Just a heads up, this is not exactly a 2-way street - rolling back is not a simple "go the other way".  

FWIW, I actually stay away from anything Java-related in ports - it's a hot mess of things I don't want to touch. Packages (pre-compiled ports) may be a better option for you, but I personally don't like the default options that the packages are pre-compiled with.


----------

